# Paludarium inhabitants



## leopard36gecko (Dec 8, 2017)

I am considering making a paludarium and was wondering about the critters that would go inside. I began researching and found a bunch of critters that I like, but I don't know if they will get along, so I came to you guys. Here are the animals that I was thinking:
-Bullfrog
-Fire leg running frog
-Red salamander
-Fire bellied newts
-African dwarf frog
-Axolotl
-Crested gecko
-Schooling fish
-Poison dart frogs
-Crested toad
-Fire bellied toad 
-Mantella frogs
-Mandarin newt
-Emperor newt 
-Crested newt
-Big eye tree frog
-Clown tree frog
-Frog eye gecko
-Green eye gecko
I know it is a long list. I put a lot because I knew most wouldn't work out. Thanks!


----------



## FK Geckos (Jun 29, 2017)

Are you wanting to keep two or more species together? If so I would recommend you don't for a number of reasons. The biggest is the way the post comes across it would seem like you have little to no experience with any of these species. Creating an environment where you are keeping more than one species at a time shouldn't just be thrown together willy nilly. It needs proper thought and experience of all animals prior to even thinking about putting them together. 

Choose a single species and keep it at that would be my advice for now.


----------



## leopard36gecko (Dec 8, 2017)

I would prefer multiple species if possible, but if not I am fine with one.


----------



## leopard36gecko (Dec 8, 2017)

I do not have much experience with most the animals on the the list, but some of my family does and knows how to take care of them. I would also do lots of research and make sure I can meet thier requirements.


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Any large frog will try and eat anything that moves and is roughly small enough to fit in its mouth. I say try, as they'll go for bigger stuff too.

I wouldn't advise anything sharing water, as the majority of your list also secrete toxins. I.e the newts. Which will slowly poison anything else.

Fish will nip anything with protrusions. I.e the axolotls vents(?)

If they're small fish, half your list will try to eat them.


----------

